# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Calcul d'une part de march

## leloup84

Bonjour,

J'ai cr un tat o je rcapitule les ventes de produit par famille et par anne en euro et en quantit.
L'tat donne ceci :
--------------------------Qt---
----Produit A------10-------2-----
----Produit B------15-------3-----
--Famille A--------25-------5-----
----Produit A------8--------2-----
----Produit B------7--------4-----
--Famille A--------15-------6-----
Anne-------------40------11----

Je voudrais rajouter 2 colonne (qui fonctionneront sur le mme principe). C'est la part de march qu'un produit reprsente au sein de sa famille (en euro et en quantit.
Pour la section en dessus ce serait la part de la famille dans l'anne.
Comment puis-je faire ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## say

????

ce serait bien de donner votre solution...

merci d'avance

----------

